# More Critiques



## audrey1824

We have more judge critiques on our Cat Show results board.
Don't forget if you are showing at any shows, our Paparazzi will take your cats photo's for you.


----------



## Biawhiska

Oh there is one there about my cat!!! How cool


----------



## audrey1824

You have to keep checking as we don't always post when there's new things on there, glad there's something for you.


----------



## earlybird

What's the situation then with all the stuff about reports not being submitted for publishing elsewhere until published in Our Cats?

For those of us who don't subscribe like me it is useful to get reports elsewhere but I thought this was being clamped down on?


----------



## Biawhiska

surely judges can sumbit their reports to whom they like? some judges post on their own websites which is cool!


----------



## Biawhiska

Show reports

those of you whom show siamese/orientals with the gccf may find a report about your cat here.


----------



## earlybird

fluffypurrs said:


> surely judges can sumbit their reports to whom they like? some judges post on their own websites which is cool!


Yes they have copyright I understand but there seems to have been a bit hoohaa recently and the GCCF have made a recommendation that they do not allow their reports published elsewhere until a set number of days (can't remember how many) after they have been submitted or was it published? elsewhere.

Although I guess this is not being followed by all?


----------



## Biawhiska

yeah think meant to be a month but not sure.


----------



## storm

Just had a look on that site for the first time its great,it could do with a bit more adverts putting out.


----------



## Anna Shafto

There are lots of adverts on Cat Planet - Home if you are looking for a breeder, kitten or stud cat 

We dont have GCCF Judge Critiques as we decided to support The GCCF Chairman's reccomendation and the Council's decision instead of trying to compete with something we should all be supporting.


----------



## Teddy Bear

Have just been and had a look at the site Audrey, what a fantastic site.You can even advertise you're kittens on there, and all those show results.Is it free to join?xxxx


----------



## Biawhiska

I love pet forums!


----------



## audrey1824

Sorry to disappoint you Earlybird, but the critiques belong to the judges and they can put them where ever they like, it is their copyright, we are lucky as some send them to us.
As far as adverts are concerned, we've only just started putting them on there, but if anyone is looking for anything in particular, we have a sister website Friendly Felines, but when you join it you have to register with your real christian name, it is full of breeders and people who show their cats, plus we have judges and people who steward.
Everyone is who they say they are and fill in a Who they are, so you can look and see who is a member.


----------



## Anna Shafto

fluffypurrs said:


> I love pet forums!


Yes Pet Forums is lovely


----------



## audrey1824

Teddy Bear said:


> Have just been and had a look at the site Audrey, what a fantastic site.You can even advertise you're kittens on there, and all those show results.Is it free to join?xxxx


Yes everything is Free just like Petforums, I don't see a problem in belonging to several boards, so long as they don't charge.


----------



## Saikou

Not quite "cricket" to advertise your chat board on someone elses though


----------



## audrey1824

fluffypurrs said:


> I love pet forums!


Yes it's very good, and so many different parts to it, our board is very different, we specialise, it's full of really experienced cat breeders and show people.


----------



## Biawhiska

My comment was mean't for another thread  just came and saw this. I was meant to be on the "general chat" bit further up at the start. I ain't a clue what I was doing.... 

Sorry... Anyways yep I thought the Judges could post their results, as I said above somewhere with a link.


----------



## Biawhiska

Saikou said:


> Not quite "cricket" to advertise your chat board on someone elses though


loadsa people do it on here! the mods don't seem to mind.


----------



## Biawhiska

here's a question: can you use what a judge says about your cat on your website if you have one?


----------



## Saikou

fluffypurrs said:


> loadsa people do it on here! the mods don't seem to mind.


 Lodsa people do lots of things, doesn't make it right though! Especially when I know in several instances the other way round it would not be tolerated


----------



## Biawhiska

people advertise petforums, and petforums have asked people to advertise. but really we all advertise if we have a sig with your website on it.


----------



## Anna Shafto

I dont think Kim was directing the comment to you Vicki


----------



## Biawhiska

yeah i'm just saying. but i don't run the board so i will be quiet now  it's just i didn't think they seemed to mind too much that's all.


----------



## Biawhiska

anyone know the answer to my question?


----------



## audrey1824

fluffypurrs said:


> here's a question: can you use what a judge says about your cat on your website if you have one?


I think it would be wise to ask the judge first.
You can't copy their critique.


----------



## Biawhiska

Ok thanks.


----------



## audrey1824

Saikou said:


> Lodsa people do lots of things, doesn't make it right though! Especially when I know in several instances the other way round it would not be tolerated


Quite a few of our members come on here now, so I don't see a problem, our board is very different, a bit more serious, it's full of breeders and judges and we won't have back street or dodgy breeders on.


----------



## Saikou

fluffypurrs said:


> here's a question: can you use what a judge says about your cat on your website if you have one?


I would say yes, you have paid for that critique as part of your show entry, its about your cat at the end of the day.


----------



## earlybird

audrey1824 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you Earlybird, but the critiques belong to the judges and they can put them where ever they like, it is their copyright, we are lucky as some send them to us.


Audrey again I don't understand your comment and tone towards me - I don't even know you?

I am not "disappointed" - I was just asking about what the situation was - I think if you read my post I said the judges own their copyright but I was asking whether it was correct about there being a recommendation to them about when they can be published or not - I thought this had put a stop to them being on the net on other sites. As I don't subscribe to OC it is obviously of interest to me so I may get my show reports!

I really wish you would stop being so agressive towards me


----------



## Daisy May

audrey1824 said:


> Quite a few of our members come on here now, so I don't see a problem, our board is very different, a bit more serious, it's full of breeders and judges and we won't have back street or dodgy breeders on.
> 
> shocked what a condescending comparison......surely you did not mean Perforums is not a serious board and is full of BYB's & dodgy breeders!!!!!
> 
> I think its the best free board around, with a real good mix of experience & novice...breeders/exhibitors & cat lovers


----------



## audrey1824

Kim is correct, you can put in your own words what was said, but don't copy it.


----------



## audrey1824

Daisy May said:


> shocked what a condescending comparison......surely you did not mean Perforums is not a serious board and is full of BYB's & dodgy breeders!!!!!
> 
> I think its the best free board around, with a real good mix of experience & novice...breeders/exhibitors & cat lovers


Really Sue, sour grapes there, and thought Hb was your favourite, part of that is free.
I'm stating facts, we don't want BSB's on our board and yes we are fussy who our members are.
And as you are not a member, you're not in a position to judge it.


----------



## Biawhiska

earlybird who are you? you still won't say 

there aren't any dodgy breeders here, just most of them are just starting out etc...

i don't have a website no more got bored with it, but maybe could just write bits of a judge's report and then credit them etc?


----------



## earlybird

Sorry FP I am not being deliberately rude - just flit on and off - I must go and introduce myself - forgive me my bad manners


----------



## storm

Not been on petforums before,but i had been on hubbel a long time ago,and i remember,that most of the breeders on there where up there own bottoms and kittens were dying because they were more interested in breeding a show quality kitten than a healthy one.


----------



## Biawhiska

it's ok!


----------



## Biawhiska

funny thread this


----------



## Saikou

I don't see why you can not replicate a critique in its entirity, as long as you put the judges name by it - which you would anyway. How many ways can you write "he/she has a large wedge head with good overall type". Its not exactly stunning and inventive prose that you are trying to pass off as your own with a view to making money from it.


----------



## Teddy Bear

storm said:


> Not been on petforums before,but i had been on hubbel a long time ago,and i remember,that most of the breeders on there where up there own bottoms and kittens were dying because they were more interested in breeding a show quality kitten than a healthy one.


Yes, i must have to agree with that.


----------



## audrey1824

Don't see a problem with that, and people like Earlybird are one of the reasons we insist on people registering with their real name, they can't hide behind a user name.
There is room for lots of different websites on the internet, and people should be allowed to be members of as many as they like.
Our members chose the style of ours, they like to know who they are talking to.


----------



## audrey1824

Saikou said:


> I don't see why you can not replicate a critique in its entirity, as long as you put the judges name by it - which you would anyway. How many ways can you write "he/she has a large wedge head with good overall type". Its not exactly stunning and inventive prose that you are trying to pass off as your own with a view to making money from it.


I'd prefer to ask the judge Kim, just to make sure I was doing the right thing.


----------



## Anna Shafto

storm said:


> Not been on petforums before,but i had been on hubbel a long time ago,and i remember,that most of the breeders on there where up there own bottoms and kittens were dying because they were more interested in breeding a show quality kitten than a healthy one.


They all left and/or were banned a couple of months ago - so you should be fine now


----------



## Anna Shafto

Saikou said:


> I don't see why you can not replicate a critique in its entirity, as long as you put the judges name by it - which you would anyway. How many ways can you write "he/she has a large wedge head with good overall type". Its not exactly stunning and inventive prose that you are trying to pass off as your own with a view to making money from it.


There are no rules against reproducing your own cat's critique on your own website.


----------



## tashi

fluffypurrs said:


> loadsa people do it on here! the mods don't seem to mind.





Saikou said:


> Lodsa people do lots of things, doesn't make it right though! Especially when I know in several instances the other way round it would not be tolerated





audrey1824 said:


> Quite a few of our members come on here now, so I don't see a problem, our board is very different, a bit more serious, it's full of breeders and judges and we won't have back street or dodgy breeders on.


sorry but I am now going to put a stop to this I have let it go but that last quote regarding the back street or dodgy breeders is not on

as from now I am afraid that you will no longer be able to advertise your own forum

Tashi Moderator


----------



## Anna Shafto

I find the comments about FF members registering in their own names because they dont need to hide behind anything laughable when there are several on them goading people on this thread using names I dont recognise, Hubbell certainly didnt have a member called 'Mr Teddybear' or 'Mrs Storm'

:lol:


----------

